# Build.prop + init.d script



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

Just a quick query, are those values already implemented in your script, or is it just a suggestion on what to use?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Setting to GPU will give you better overall performance but will cost you batt life. setting to dyn will let the system figure out the best approach of GPU or CPU.
> debug.composition.type = gpu


Disabling hardware overlays hurts performance, not help it.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28977-disable-hardware-overlays/page__hl__%2Bhardware+%2Boverlays


----------



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

I have i9300 and can not find this in my build prop.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

razz1 said:


> You can add these properties with ROM Toolbox and other build.prop apps.


Thanks ill give it a go and report back if you like.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not sure what else needs said. Hardware overlays are common to any OS and not Android specific. It's a method for using dedicated video memory for graphical operations for applications (mainly video playback/recording and camera stuff) so they don't have to use shared memory controlled by the CPU and thus graphical stuff is done by the CPU (via the frame buffer) and not the GPU with overlays. If you want to keep believing it's a good idea to disable it, that's your choice and not mine and I cannot convince further. If your claim is I'm not citing examples that say "android" it's because there aren't any, but it doesn't matter as it's not Android specific. I can only I give information, but it's up to others to decide for themselves.

http://msdn.microsof...4(v=vs.85).aspx

http://en.wikipedia....ardware_overlay

http://www.intel.com...b/CS-004024.htm

http://msdn.microsof...y/aa916217.aspx


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

razz1 said:


> Thanks Yarly. Though it seems you took what I said a bit personal, I appreciate your further details! No, obviously I will not continue to disable.


i dont think he took it personal. i think he obviously knows his stuff and was merely trying to educate you. i dont really think he will lose any sleep over whether you do or dont lol. just my opinion though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

razz1 said:


> Thanks Yarly. Though it seems you took what I said a bit personal, I appreciate your further details! No, obviously I will not continue to disable.


Nah, not really personal, I just get serious about tech stuff in debates discussions, lol. I'm pretty apathetic about sports rivalries, brand of car or political debates, but when it's a tech discussion on something that isn't subjective, it's like "must go all out in the name of knowledge, lol." I don't hold anything against anyone, I just get super focused on whatever issue is at hand. I'm not always correct either sometimes. Sometimes I should dig deeper when I say something so if someone asks, I go look for something else to try to show evidence or if not, change my view 

I only said the part about not being able to convince as a way to just "agree to disagree" in case I was coming across too hard on the issue so it wouldn't turn into a potential fight or something if it was (some random cases, just can't reach consensus with certain users and I just move along). Obviously not the case here, but I just try to give a way out if it does go that way.

But no, I actually respect when people question if I am correct or not and are truly interested in the correct outcome despite what they think is correct at the time.

Like it was questionable whether it wipes data for you when you restore nandroids and I was confident it did from never bothering before, but I wanted to be 100% sure, so I went to look it up (short answer: it does), long answer: http://rootzwiki.com...10#entry1056293

EDIT: I'm not a benchmarking type for phones, but did any of your benchmarks test video playback/recording/etc? That's the primary area where overlays are used.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Actually setting two separate build.prop parameters. One for CPU and one for GPU actually provided the best overall performance. I read it somewhere and decided to try it. It was a definite difference for the better. Not sure what the GS3 is doing with it, but everything picked up the pace. Strange but works.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Why was this deleted!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

